# Kegel Exercise



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just reading up on them and wondering if anyone else has found them effective?

I have a problem with frequent urination and have gone through multiple tests. Everything has comeback negative. The doctor says it could be my anxiety or I have a weak bladder. She said Kegels could help.

I have one question though. When they say don't do them with a full bladder does that mean a FULL bladder or not when there is any urine in there at all? I think it is impossible to never have urine in your bladder lol.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

rb1088 said:


> Just reading up on them and wondering if anyone else has found them effective?
> 
> I have a problem with frequent urination and have gone through multiple tests. Everything has comeback negative. The doctor says it could be my anxiety or I have a weak bladder. She said Kegels could help.
> 
> I have one question though. When they say don't do them with a full bladder does that mean a FULL bladder or not when there is any urine in there at all? I think it is impossible to never have urine in your bladder lol.


Ok, first of all, you're a _man_

I thought only_ women _could do that

Unless I'm wrong....are we talking about the same thing?

Anyways, in answer to your question, I'm pretty sure that "don't do them with a full bladder" means just that-You _can_ have urine in your system, just make sure your anywhere near having to go the the bathroom-

I'm obviously not a doctor but I'm pretty sure that's what it means


----------



## shysnowbunny (Oct 27, 2009)

Kegels are for everyone. Male or female. They work the pelvic floor muscles. Going pee before you do them can help avoid any discomfort on the bladder. Give 'em a try.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I believe kegel exercises are for everyone.

Anyway, I do them every now and again, not really because anyone told me to. I've just read up on the benefits and started doing them.

I believe just as long as you don't have an urge to urinate. If you feel like you do, it's probably best not to do them then. Use the bathroom before and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can go and then squeeze yourself shut, stopping the flow. That's the main technique. It can be done without urinating.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

I do them to tighten myself.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> I do them to tighten myself.


hahaha


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> I do them to tighten myself.


As I know what was there before, this makes me laugh.

To OP: hope you figured out your kegel exercises.


----------



## muller07 (Mar 18, 2011)

Kegel exercises can help lead to a better sex life. The muscles of the pelvic floor are directly related to sexual sensation: Tighter vaginal muscles will increase feeling. Many women who practice Kegels regularly claim to have longer and more intense orgasms than they did before doing the exercises.


Kegels are not just for women. Men who practice Kegels also have improved sexual experiences because the exercises encourage blood flow to the entire pelvic region, increasing sensation for them as well.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Haha I really want to know why I'm subscribed to this thread yet don't appear to have a post in it. 



Also... is it just me or is that a sort of odd first post (above) for a new member? I mean this thread is two years old and often if new members bump an old thread it's to post about a problem they have or something they relate to, rather than give descriptive sexual advice. Maybe it will eventually be a spambot or something. If not then sorry and welcome to SAS, muller07!


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, fist of all. For men, it isnt called Kegels. it's called Pubococcygeus Muscle or the PC. The exercises are called PC Exercises. I know this because I am a master at these exercises. If you want a tutorial on the exercises just google PC Exercises and you'll find some for sure. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you drink caffeine drinks or take a lot of refined sugars, or sodas? I think I read that causes overactive kidneys from adrenals overstressed.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm here to just confirm that this works 100%. I don't understand why more guys don't do it. It's gotten to the point where I can even 'choose' when I have my orgasm. Btw I've always done kegels with a full bladder, so I don't think that matters.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I do these all the time without realising it. Surprised how many people haven't heard of them. If you can't find the muscle, it's the one you use to hold your pee in mid-stream, but it also has the effect of increasing the blood flow to your _gentleman's area_. I think they recommend the exercises to people with impotence.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Allegory said:


> Well, fist of all. For men, it isnt called Kegels. it's called Pubococcygeus Muscle or the PC. The exercises are called PC Exercises. I know this because I am a master at these exercises. If you want a tutorial on the exercises just google PC Exercises and you'll find some for sure.
> 
> Cheers.


"kegel exercises for men" - 307,000 hits
"PC Exercises" - 21,500 hits


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I thoughts kegels strenthen your vaginal walls?

I do them however for diff reasons than to hold my pee


----------



## Adler (Apr 11, 2011)

In my view thats not an effective pelvic exercise.This exercise consists of contracting and relaxing the muscles that form part of the pelvic floor.It is named after the Dr kegel.The only advantage of this exercise is that you can do it anytime and any where.


----------

